# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ένα ταξίδι στη Χρυσή

## Tsikalos

Αν και όχι τόσο καραβολατρικό, αλλά όντας το πιο πρόσφατο σκέφτηκα να ξεκινήσω να το περιγράφω.
Πριν 1 εβδομάδα, όπως παρουσίαζει το παρακάτω τεκμήριο (συννημένο...)
Ταξίδεψαν 5 ενήλικες και 2 μικρά προς τη Χρυσή.

Φτάσαμε στην Ιεράπετρα και αφού παρκάραμε στο Δημοτικό πάρκινγκ πήγαμε στο μικρό λιμάνι. Τελικά κι επειδή τα άλλα 2 πλοία της γραμμής ΙΦΙΓΕΝΕΙΑ-ΑΝΝΑ και ΚΑΠΤ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ είχαν ήδη γεμίσει, φύγαμε με το ΖΑΝΑΝΤΟΥ στις 11 αντί στις 10.30.
Εξοπλισμένοι με τα απραίτητα, αντιλίακό, καπέλα, ομπρέλα, ψυγειάκι, εκδράμαμε προς το πολύ όμορφο νησάκι του Λιβυκόυ.
Τα πιτσιρίκα που μένοντας σε πόλη χωρίς ΄θάλλασσα τα μόνα πλοία που γνωρίζουν είναι των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ και ΑΝΕΚ που τους φέρνουν στην Κρήτη, περίμεναν κάνα μεγσθήριο. "Καλέ αυτό είναι πολύ μικρό!!", "ναι άλλα τα άλλα και να θέλουν δε μπορούν να πάνε εκεί που θέλουμε να πάμε"
Στη συνέχεια έφυγε το ΚΑπτ.Νικόλας, όπως αποθανάτισε και η συγκεκριμένη φώτο...


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24626

Σε  λίγο θα φεύγαμε κι εμείς. Αλλά ωστόσο κλονίστηκε ο κόσμος του Μικρού σαν του είπα.
"Ξερεις σε λίγο θα φύγουμε από την Κρήτη".

Γούρλωσε τα μάτια του και μου είπε "και που θα πάμε?"
"Σε άλλο νησί για αυτό και χρειαζόμαστε καραβάκι". Για παιδί 6 χρονών συνειδητοποίησε ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα νησία εκτός από τη μεγαλλόνησο.
Ξεκινήσαμε. Ωραία μουσική(κατά την άποψή μου) μου θύμισε 1 γνωστό μπαράκι στο Ηράκλειο που παίζει ελληνικό έντεχνο ροκ και ξεκινήσαμε. Μας καλωσόρισανε και με μπουνάτσα κατευθυνθήκαμε στο Λιβυκό πέλαγος

Zanantou_tkct.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Πλησιάζοντας στο νησάκι, θα δείτε αυτήν την εικόνα μόλις πλησιάσει όποιο σκάφος σας πάει..
Θα με ρωτήσετε στο βάθος του ορίζοντα τι φαίνεται, η ... Λιβύη; Ανεξάρτητα του πόσο κοντά μπορεί να είμαστε με τη Λιβύη,σίγουρα δεν είναι το αφρικάνικο κράτος. Αυτή η κορυφογραμμή έίναι στην Κρήτη. Το καραβάκι προσεγγίζει στη νότια πλευρά του νησιού.
Η παραλία στο λιμανάκι είναι συμπαθητική, αλλά αξίζει η εξερεύνηση του ηνησιού και το περπάτημα των 10 λεπτών (κυρίως λόγω άμμου) προς την παραλία Πελεγρίνα στη βόρεια πλευρά του νησιού. Το ίδιο κάναμε κι εμείς, με τη σχετική ερώτηση "Είναι μακρια...?", '"οχι καλά μου παιδάκια φτάνουμε". Η διαδρομή ανάμεσα σε σχίνα και κέδρσ και με την ¶μμο να κάνει την ανάβαση των 10 το πολύ 15 μέτρων -31 είναι η υψηλότερη κορφή στο νησί- να φαίνεται πιο δύσκολη από ό,τι πραγματικά είναι.
Φθάσαμε στην περιβόητη golden Beach, με τα γαλαζοπράσινα νερά και τις καλαμωτές ομπρέλες των 5¤ ανά άτομο. Επειδή κρατούσαμε δικές μας( εκστρατεία...) αράξαμε λίογ παραπέρα. Η θάλασσα ήταν τόσο ελκυστική που με έκανε να ξεχάσω να βγάλω φώτο...!!! Ήθελα μόνο να βουτήξω. Αμ δε.. Δε θα γινόταν τόσο γρήγορα... Η είσοδος δεν είναι αμουδιά αλλά πλακούρα και ρηχά , οπότε μακροβούτι αποκλείοταν και θέλαμε ισορροπία. Ε εντάξει τελικά τα καταφέραμε...

Chrisi_approach.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Αφού κολυμπήσαμε, παίξαμε, περπατ΄βησαμε κάτω από τον ήλιο, θαυμάσαμε τις ομορφίες του νησιού και τις εισαγόμενες στο νησί -αφού αυτό δεν κατοικείται-άρχισε η ταπεινή ανάγκη του φαγητού. επιστροφή λοιπόν στο λιμανάκι και στην ταβέρνα-καντίνα -καφετέρια-τα πάντα δηλαδή του νησιού. Έτσι τα ίσα πίσω μέχρι εκεί.Το ΄φαγητό καλύτερο από ότι περίμενα και το σύστημα self-service και πάρε από τα έτοιμα ιδιαίτερα εξυπηρετικό και γρήγορο δεδομένων και των συνθηκών. Τα καλαμάκια πάντως ήταν πολύ καλά  και γενικά οι τιμές ικανοποιητικές, Αναγκαία μικρή βολτα για περπάτημα. ήταν περίπου 3 και 15.Τα καραβάκια αραγμένα περίμεναν τον κόσμο που αθ ε΄φευγε από το νησί. Στο Link οι πλώρες τους.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=24626&page=26
Αφού χρησιμοποίηθηκε το ένα σα γέφυρα μετάβασης στο άλλο μείναμε μόνο οι του ΖΑΝΑΝΤΟΥ στο νησί. Ανεβήκαμε κι εμείς με τις κάρτες επιβίβασης στο σκάφος. Η θέα από εκεί, στη συνημένη φώτο...
Η ελληνική σημαία να θυμίζει ότι δεν είμαστε σε άλλη ήπειρο και ότι υπάρχουν τέτοια μέρη στην Ελλάδα μας
ChrisiView.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Γύρω στις 5 και αφού πήραμε και μερικούς κατασκηνωτές της προηγούμενης ημέρας, ξεκινήσαμε για το ταξίδι της επιστροφής. Αφήσαμε πίσω το νησί και την ταβέρνα του...

και πορεία προς το βοριά...

Ο καιρός δεν ήταν τόσο καλός όσο όταν πήγαμε στο νησάκι. Είχε λίγο κύμα που ειδικα στο κάτω κατάστρωμα του ΖΑΝΑΝΤΟΥ εδινε εντυπωσιακές εικόνες. ¶ρχισε να θυμίζει περισσότερο ταξίδι με πλοίο...
Αλλά και πάνω και μέση που είμασταν εμείς, μπορούσε να δεις το πως έκοβε τα κύματα. Κάνα τεταρτάκι ήταν λίγο πιο άγριο. Ευτυχώς τα μικρά άντεξαν, θες γιατί ξεχαστήκανε με την κουβέντα, θες γιατί λέγμαε να μην πίνουν πολλά υγρά, δεν είχαμε ευτράπελα...
Έτσι σε περίπου 50-55 λεπτά αντικρίσαμε τον Κούλε της Ιεράπετρας και ετοιμαστήκαμε για την αποβίβααση.. Ένα σύντομο αλλά ωραίο ταξιδάκι έφτασε στο τέλος του...
25 Ευρώ είναι το άτομο. με αυτά τα χρήματα ανεβαίνεις πειραιά, αλλά λειτουργεί λίγο καιρό με μικρά πλοία και σε πάει και σε φέρνει. Οι τιμές στο μπαρ είναι σχετικά λογικές με τις εξάδες του νερού αν θέλεις να αγοράσεις κλπ. Οι χώροι καθαροί και το πλήρωμα φιλικό. Οπότε εξισορροπείται το αρχικό μικρό σοκ της τιμής...

Chrisi.jpg

Koules.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ όμορφη εμπειρία φίλε Tsikalos!!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!!!
Η Χρυσή είναι όντως πανέμορφη και αξίζει μια επίσκεψη!!!

----------


## esperos

Να  προσθέσω  αν  μου  επιτρέπει  ο  αγαπητός  σύντεκνος  *Tsikalos*
και  μία  φώτο  του  Υ/Κ  με  το  οποίο  ταξίδεψε.

ZANADU.jpg

----------


## esperos

Με  αφορμή  την  γραμμή  Ιεράπετρα - Χρυσή - Ιεράπετρα  φέτος  θα  καταγραφεί  μάλλον  μια  απουσία  αυτή  της  τουριστικής  παντόφλας  *¶γιος  Νικόλαος*   αφού  χθες  εθεάθη  να  βρίσκεται  παροπλισμένη  στο  Καματερό  Σαλαμίνας.
Η φώτο  από  την  δράση  της  τον  περυσινό  Αύγουστο  με  κατάπλου  στην  Ιεράπετρα.


AG. NIKOLAOS.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Έσπερε,

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το υλικό.

Όποιες προσθήκες ή εμπειρίες από άλλους συμφορουμίτες είναι περισσότερο από ευπρόσδεκτες για αυτό το όμορφο νησί.

Trackman ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια

----------

